# Can you still BM with smaller meals?



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello - I read Dr. Dahlman's script, which said if you eat small meals, it is harder to have a bowel movement. I am trying to eat small meals for GERD, but now my constipation seems even worse because I don't have enough food weight to push the stool out. What is your experience - better or worse BM's with smaller meals for GERD?


----------

